# Custom user background?



## WayneSilver (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello,
I have once seen a FreeBSD system with a customized user overlay. I mean the console. After the installation (FreeBSD 8.2). 
I see just: myhostname#  <and here I can type comands>
But I wanted: root@myhost /usr/home... <and here i can type comands>

Also the function of Pressing the "TAB-key" for auto completing comands does not work...
:\
How can I change that?

Sorry I'm quite new in that. I hope someone can help me. 

Greets


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2011)

This has nothing to do with the background. It's a prompt setting.

As for tab-completion set your shell to csh or tcsh. The default /bin/sh doesn't have it.

This is my prompt setting for (t)csh:

```
set prompt="%n@%m:%~%#"
```


----------



## WayneSilver (Oct 3, 2011)

Great, it worked. 
But how can I change the shell afterwards for a specific user?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2011)

Use chsh(1), pw(8) or vipw(8).


----------

